# Higher NT measurement



## needhope

Hi

I had my 12 week scan yesterday. I was dated 12 weeks 5 days and the babys fluid measured 3.7mm :( I have been told that puts us in a higher risk category for chromosomal abnormalities and heart defects. Has anyone else been through this?

I can have a CVS but having had 2 miscarriages (and no children) before this i am reluctant to have any procedures which could be risky for the baby.

Do I have a good chance the baby could still be ok? He or she looked so perfect I just cant take it all in. The doctors say i can have more tests and that i will need to have detailed scans and heart echoes, its so much to deal with but i want to be strong for the baby.

rosie xxxxxx


----------



## kat2504

Have they done the blood tests too or just the scan?

High risk can mean anything from a 1:2 risk to a 1:150 risk. I think you should ask exactly how high risk your result makes you before you make the CVS decision. If they say its 1:100 then you have a 99% chance all is fine and I personally would not risk the CVS or amnio. If they say your risk is 1:10 you may feel very differently about it.

Good luck! Remember the majority of people who get a high risk scan have a good outcome in the end.


----------



## ClaireRSA

I personally know of several people who have had high NT measurements whoes babies were just fine. I really hope this turns out ok, but like kat2504 has said that result along with blood tests and your age will determine your risk and then you can take it from there. All the best!


----------



## nette17

Hi we have recently been through this ourselves. We have two daughters already and both are perfectly healthy. SO we were really surprised when our NT Fold measured 3.2mm at 12+3.

We had our 20 wk scan at 18+5, and it revealed that there was a fetal abnormality. We saw that our little girl is missing her right hand and still had a higher than average NT fold measurement..We had the amnio to rule out any chromosonal abnormalities. Test was ok, abit uncomfortable but not too bad, it was the wait for the results that were the hardest. All chromosones have come back clear and we are proceeding with the pregnancy. I can't wait to meet my little girl, even without her right hand  

Anything can happen though, and your measurement is only slightly higher than average. They can't explain why it has happened to our little girl, but try not to stress easier said than done)

Good Luck xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

nette17 said:


> Hi we have recently been through this ourselves. We have two daughters already and both are perfectly healthy. SO we were really surprised when our NT Fold measured 3.2mm at 12+3.
> 
> We had our 20 wk scan at 18+5, and it revealed that there was a fetal abnormality. We saw that our little girl is missing her right hand and still had a higher than average NT fold measurement..We had the amnio to rule out any chromosonal abnormalities. Test was ok, abit uncomfortable but not too bad, it was the wait for the results that were the hardest. All chromosones have come back clear and we are proceeding with the pregnancy. I can't wait to meet my little girl, even without her right hand
> 
> Anything can happen though, and your measurement is only slightly higher than average. They can't explain why it has happened to our little girl, but try not to stress easier said than done)
> 
> Good Luck xx

You have such a beautiful attitude through this all and that gives me such comfort. Your precious daughter is so luck to have you and you have her.I wish you all the best.. XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
NeedHope ,
I think this NT test is just made for us women to worry, I would not put much worry into it. I am thinking of you and sending positive thought that everything is ok..
XOOXOOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplerat

Hi, I dont have any advice but I am in a similar situation.

I had my NT scan yesterday at 13 weeks exactly. My measurement was 3.4 mm, though 2 weeks ago at 11 weeks it was 4.2 mm. Had my blood test and waiting for my results next week. Praying all is ok for you and for me! x


----------



## mtnprotracy

First, congratulations on your pregnancy!!!

Just wanted to echo what previous posters have said.....also, that fluid is difficult to accurately measure in an NT scan. The technicians who did ours (we had two because they were not satisfied with the positioning of the first scan) were very meticulous when trying to get the baby in the right position. As kat2504 pointed out you really should ask for your specific results including the blood work results.

Again, congratulations....wishing you and your family the very best :).


----------



## needhope

Just wanted to update. I had the NT measurement repeated by a specialist at 13 weeks 4 days and it was 2.0mm which is normal. My blood work was also normal (HcG and PAPP-A both pretty much 1 MoM). The scan at 13 weeks 4 days showed no obvious fetal abnormalities (heart, skull, abdomen, stomach, bladder, hands, feet all appeared normal at that stage) so we decided against the amnio or CVS and are waiting for a detailed scan and heart echo on 12th december.

I am so nervous though, i dont know what to think. had my 16 week appt yesterday and heard the babies heartbeat which was all normal. I have no idea what the chances are that all is ok? Would they have picked up serious abnormalities at the previous scan?

For the first NT measurement it was very difficult to get the measurement because i have a tilted uterus, by the time i had the second one it was not tilted anymore and the pictures were very clear.

Purplerat - how are you? Have you been given any further information?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indian Maa

nette17 said:


> Hi we have recently been through this ourselves. We have two daughters already and both are perfectly healthy. SO we were really surprised when our NT Fold measured 3.2mm at 12+3.
> 
> We had our 20 wk scan at 18+5, and it revealed that there was a fetal abnormality. We saw that our little girl is missing her right hand and still had a higher than average NT fold measurement..We had the amnio to rule out any chromosonal abnormalities. Test was ok, abit uncomfortable but not too bad, it was the wait for the results that were the hardest. All chromosones have come back clear and we are proceeding with the pregnancy. I can't wait to meet my little girl, even without her right hand
> 
> Anything can happen though, and your measurement is only slightly higher than average. They can't explain why it has happened to our little girl, but try not to stress easier said than done)
> 
> Good Luck xx

Hello nette, reading this post i loved you...the little girl is damn lucky to have you as mom.... I wish a lot of love and luck her way :hugs:


----------



## Indian Maa

needhope said:


> Hi
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday. I was dated 12 weeks 5 days and the babys fluid measured 3.7mm :( I have been told that puts us in a higher risk category for chromosomal abnormalities and heart defects. Has anyone else been through this?
> 
> I can have a CVS but having had 2 miscarriages (and no children) before this i am reluctant to have any procedures which could be risky for the baby.
> 
> Do I have a good chance the baby could still be ok? He or she looked so perfect I just cant take it all in. The doctors say i can have more tests and that i will need to have detailed scans and heart echoes, its so much to deal with but i want to be strong for the baby.
> 
> rosie xxxxxx

:hugs: I agree with all of 'em above.... dint get panic so soon :hugs:

You and your baby will be in my prayers from today... 

As few said, many times they struggle to get a good scan due to baby positions... Just trust that you and ur baby will be fine :hugs:


----------



## purplerat

needhope said:


> Just wanted to update. I had the NT measurement repeated by a specialist at 13 weeks 4 days and it was 2.0mm which is normal. My blood work was also normal (HcG and PAPP-A both pretty much 1 MoM). The scan at 13 weeks 4 days showed no obvious fetal abnormalities (heart, skull, abdomen, stomach, bladder, hands, feet all appeared normal at that stage) so we decided against the amnio or CVS and are waiting for a detailed scan and heart echo on 12th december.
> 
> I am so nervous though, i dont know what to think. had my 16 week appt yesterday and heard the babies heartbeat which was all normal. I have no idea what the chances are that all is ok? Would they have picked up serious abnormalities at the previous scan?
> 
> For the first NT measurement it was very difficult to get the measurement because i have a tilted uterus, by the time i had the second one it was not tilted anymore and the pictures were very clear.
> 
> Purplerat - how are you? Have you been given any further information?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

I'm glad your latest scan went much better, hoping everything is ok for the rest of your pregnancy needhope!!! I got my combined screen result today and it's 1/670 so low risk, though not as low as my first which was 1/50,000 so I'm still nervous. My Papp a level and free hcg level were around 1 and 0.5 MoM. I have a scan at 16 weeks x


----------



## tiffffx

hi ..
i have been through this wait i still am.. 
its a very scary stage ''/
i got told at my 12 week scan too and now i have special scans and how they dont know if there is anything wrong with my baby girl ''/ 
id just like to know but they cant confirm anything .. im only 17 and would like to know

i hope everything is okay with your baby.. goodluck with the rest of your pregnancy and congrats xxx


----------

